# [BSL] Vicious dogs might be banned - Cincinnati Enquirer



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/3-0&fd=R&url=http://news.enquirer.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article%3FAID%3D/20080511/NEWS01/80511001&cid=1212128797&ei=3MwnSPnHKZfw8ASpmZXGBw&usg=AFrqEzdMTniSe0Q7ctv8qsw6yDjE_54daw">Vicious dogs might be banned</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Cincinnati Enquirer, OH -</font> <nobr>13 hours ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Nordin, a <b>dog</b> owner himself, defends the ordinance singling out the pit bull <b>breed</b>. “Pit bulls away from their masters can’t be trusted,” Nordin said. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

